# What size of tire for a VW CC 2010



## rreng002 (Mar 27, 2010)

I am replacing the wheels on my VW CC 2010 Sport...I bought 19 x8 audi wheels (yes they do fit), but I don't know what size of tire is the max I can use without having any issues. I have seen VWs with 255/35/19, but I have a VW CC, so I am not sure what is the biggest I can use for mine. I want to buy 245/35/19 tires, but will they fit well? Please help.


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What size of tire for a VW CC 2010 (rreng002)*

235/35-19 is a option on the 2010 CC's. A 245 should fit no problem. Theres people runnin 20's on the new CC's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: What size of tire for a VW CC 2010 (ChubbaDub)*

i have a similar question, I want to run 19 *8.5 (F) and 19 *9.5 (R)
Trying to figure out what size tires to get with the stagger? Any help would be appreciated (Neuspeed springs just FYI)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: What size of tire for a VW CC 2010 (rreng002)*

Widest we've done on the CC is 245/35R19 on a 19x8 ET45 wheel


----------



## L0U (Jul 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Widest we've done on the CC is 245/35R19 on a 19x8 ET45 wheel


The tire rack site has 20x8.5 et38 with 245s....recommended. surely the above is not the widest?

I am considering putting the 19x8.5 et43 B8 wheels on the CC, with 255s. Should fit just like those 20s for stance.


----------



## dubbasaurusreCCs (May 16, 2011)

was wondering if the mercedes sl55 wheels would fit on the cc front is 18x9.5 and rear is 20x11. are the rears too wide?


----------

